# Western Digital debuts 'world's most power-efficient' high-capacity 3.5-inch HDD for



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Western Digital has introduced new datacenter hard drives that deliver the lowest power consumption of any high-capacity 3.5-inch hard drive available today.


Here


----------

